# We are going to squat some land.



## Greenvalley (Sep 24, 2012)

My two friends and I are going to be spending this next winter gathering materials and saving a modest ammount of cash to start squatting. 

We already have an idea of the place and we together have the know how and skill to set up a permaculture food forest.

We are looking for some advice, tips, tricks, and stories. Anything will help. We might possibly need an extra hand starting all this so if your interested...


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 24, 2012)

like a big squat area?


----------



## Greenvalley (Sep 24, 2012)

yes, wide open public land thats hardly visited by anybody


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be free in the spring and summer after Mayday. I know my way around a hammer.


----------



## Greenvalley (Sep 24, 2012)

nice, ill update this when the time comes.


----------

